# Patent: More Ultra Wide Zoom Lens Patents



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 27, 2017)

```
Canon is clearly working on new ultra wide zoom lenses to add to the lineup, we have <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/patent-canon-ef-17-35mm-f-4-5-6-is-stm/">yesterdays patent showing a EF 17-35mm f/4-5.6 IS STM</a> and today we see a patent application that covers 6 different ultra wide angle zoom optical formulas for APS-C sensors.</p>
<p><strong>Optical Formulas in Japan patent application: 2017-207649 </strong></p>


<ul>
<li>14-35mm f/2.8</li>
<li>9-22mm f/2.8</li>
<li>10-35mm f/2.8-3.5</li>
<li>18-80mm f/4.0</li>
<li>18-75mm  f/4.0</li>
<li>12-30mm f/2.8</li>
</ul>
<p>This patent application may pertain to development of lenses that have already been released, or they could be part of future lens designs.</p>
<p>Read the full breakdown of the patent application <a href="https://www.canonnews.com/new-patent-application-for-a-variety-of-high-end-aps-c-uwa-zoom-lenses">here</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## transpo1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Now these patents are more interesting.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 27, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> <li>18-80mm f/4.0</li>
> <li>18-75mm f/4.0</li>



new kit lens for high-end APS-C bodies?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 27, 2017)

Some interesting lenses.
Sure there is market for 18-80mm F4, but hardly we will see a 9-22mm F2.8.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 27, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <li>18-80mm f/4.0</li>
> ...


I thought so too.
Canon needs some constant aperture lenses, but low cost for video.


----------



## Sharlin (Dec 28, 2017)

Hmm... constant-aperture APS-C zooms... yeah, zero chance that anything comes of these patents  :

Seriously, a 9-22mm f/2.8, if optically any good at all, would definitely be a disruptive, unprecedented lens in the APS-C world.


----------



## x-vision (Dec 28, 2017)

18mm is not wide enough for a high-end standard zoom on crop cameras.
And until now, Canon has shown zero interest in providing fast UWAs in EF-S format.

So, I say that these will be (expensive) cine lenses for super-35mm cine cameras.


----------



## tron (Dec 29, 2017)

x-vision said:


> 18mm is not wide enough for a high-end standard zoom on crop cameras.
> And until now, Canon has shown zero interest in providing fast UWAs in EF-S format.
> 
> So, I say that these will be (expensive) cine lenses for super-35mm cine cameras.


There is always the very good EF-S15-85 lens.

And the EF-S10-22/3.5-4.5 is fast enough on the wide part. 

I find all these lenses interesting. Especially the 10-35mm f/2.8-3.5 seems to me a very practical one (16-56 equivalent and fast).


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 30, 2017)

For me the 14-35mm f/2.8 could be very interesting for use with my EOS M5. Sometimes I miss the 18-55 which I sold together with my EOS M.
I do have the 40mm f/2.8 pancake and the EF-M 22mm together with other EF-M stuff. This 14-35mm would cover the gap between 22 and 40mm quite well.
If I want to go the prime route I could by the EF-M 28 Macro and/or the EF-S 35mm f/2.8 Macro.

But the zoom would be more convinient for light travel purposes.

regards
Frank


----------



## FramerMCB (Jan 3, 2018)

x-vision said:


> 18mm is not wide enough for a high-end standard zoom on crop cameras.
> And until now, Canon has shown zero interest in providing fast UWAs in EF-S format.
> 
> So, I say that these will be (expensive) cine lenses for super-35mm cine cameras.



FWIW, Canon's 10-18mm f4.5-5.6 IS EF-S lens puts in a good showing for the money. (roughly 16mm - 29mm FF equivalence)


----------

